# Neues Smartphone



## Drazor (11. Mai 2015)

Hi,
ich suche ein neues Smartphone für ca. 200€ es sollte ein HD Display haben,LTE einen anständigen Prozzesor und möglichst Zukunfsicher sein (aktuelle Version)
Ich habe schon einige rausgesucht aber vll. hab ihr auch noch Empfehlungen.
Motorola Moto G 2. Generation Smartphone mit 4G LTE
Wiko 9411 Rainbow 4G LTE Smartphone
icefox (TM) 4G LTE Smartphone X9
Huawei Ascend G620s 
Honor 4X

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke schonmal


----------



## OSche (11. Mai 2015)

Wenn es dich nicht zu sehr abschreckt: Lumia 640.
HD, LTE und Windows 10 auch sicher.
Hab den Wechsel von S3 zu Lumia 635 gemacht und vermisse eigentlich nichts, bis auf einen Browser der Tabs im Hintergrund öffnet....


----------



## Drazor (11. Mai 2015)

Naja ich bin jetzt nicht so der Windows Typ.


----------



## SilentMan22 (11. Mai 2015)

Nimm das Motorola, da hast du wenigstens auch aktuelles Android garantiert und das Teil läuft einfach super und sieht schmuck aus.


----------



## OSche (11. Mai 2015)

Jo dann würde ich auch zum Motorola raten. Zukunftssicher ist allerdings keins der Dinger wenn du dir kein CM draufspielst. Das geht aber relativ einfach; auf meinem S3 ist auch CM12.1 (unofficial)


----------



## Drazor (11. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich fragen dürfte was ist CM ?


----------



## OSche (11. Mai 2015)

Cyanogen Mod, praktisch Android Open Source Code


----------



## Amon (12. Mai 2015)

Welche hast du installiert? Für mein S4 finde ich keine CM12.


----------



## Drazor (12. Mai 2015)

welche Vorteile hab ich mit CM?


----------



## OSche (12. Mai 2015)

Drazor schrieb:


> welche Vorteile hab ich mit CM?


Bei Android ist es meistens so, dass von Seiten der Hersteller (gerade bei Midrange Geräten oder Chinaherstellern) keine Updates mehr kommen sobald das Gerät draußen ist. 
Da Google den Code frei zur Verfügung stellt (Android Open Source Project - AOSP) gibt es dann von Privatleuten oder Firmen (CM ist eine eigene Firma) meistens Ports der neueren Version auf das Handy.
Heißt jetzt nicht das Android ohne Updates komplett unsicher ist, keine Sorge die meisten rennen noch mit alten Android Versionen rum, mich hat es aber am Ende genervt 500€ für das S3 hinzublättern und Samsung sagt dann nach 1nem Jahr, dass keine neuen Updates mehr kommen.
War Version 4.4.3. Über CM hab ich mir dann CM11 (Android 4.4.4) draufgespielt und dann ein inoffizielles CM von der Community (XDA-Forums) auf CM12 (Android 5/L) und aktuell CM12.1(Android 5.1.1)

TL;DR
CM ist Android von der Community die dein Handy aktuell hält.


----------



## claster17 (12. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Für mein S4 finde ich keine CM12.



Vorausgesetzt, du hast ein JFLTE/I9505:
[ROM][Unofficial][5.1.1] SaberMod CyanogenMod 12.1 | XDA Forums


----------



## Amon (12. Mai 2015)

Muss ich mal nachsehen welches ich habe. Aber trotzdem schon mal danke für den Link.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (12. Mai 2015)

Das Moto G2 ist hier die beste Wahl denke ich.


----------



## Drazor (12. Mai 2015)

Aber wenn ich mit CM jedes Smartphone aktuell halten kann sollte ich dann nicht das Handy mit der besten Hardware nehmen?Also das Honor 4x
Aber ich glaub ich nehm das Motorola hat das bessere Gesamtpaket und Upgrade Garantie,welche Displayfolie soll ich denn nehmen ?
Normal
Antireflex
oder Echtglas?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2015)

Zur Hardware gehört auch das Gehäuse, das sollte man nicht vergessen. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie gut dass Honor verarbeitet ist, sich darüber informieren sollte man aber vor dem Kauf.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2015)

Vorsicht wenn customs ne rolle spielt musst du bei xda nach schauen obs da auch was gibt. 
Bei den günstigen Geräten ist der Support meist überall schlecht weil sich wenige die Arbeit für ein schlecht Verkauftes Gerät macht wo 99,9% der Käufer nicht mal wissen was Customs sind oder cm nicht kennen.....
Ich hab damals beim DesireX auch gemeint, Custom drauf dann passts. 
Was war Pustekuchen ist bis jetzt noch nix gescheits raus gekommen hat ewig gedauert bis es endlich mal echtes Root gab was nicht beim Neustart wieder alles Resettet hat.....


----------



## Drazor (12. Mai 2015)

Und zu den Folien?


----------



## Maqama (12. Mai 2015)

Für etwas mehr Geld ( ~270€ ) bekommst du das LG G2, welches um Längen vor dem Moto G2 liegt.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die 70€ über deinem Budget gut investiert.
Zur Not gibt es die auch zu Hauf bei Ebay, gerade jetzt, wo das LG G4 bald zu kaufen gibt.
Das G2 läuft seit ca. 2 Wochen auch mit Android 5.0.2.

Bin mit meinem LG G2 super zufrieden, habe es seit dem Launch Ende 2013.

LG Electronics G2 D802 16GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Drazor (12. Mai 2015)

Naja ich wollt eig. nicht mehr als 200€ ausgeben.Und das ist doch schon bisschen veraltet oder nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Mai 2015)

Drazor schrieb:


> möglichst Zukunfsicher sein (aktuelle Version)



Zukunftssicher ist derzeit ausschließlich Windows, da es unbeschränkt lange Updates bekommt. 

Android nur wenn man sich selbst drum kümmert, mithilfe von Modifikationen (welche nebenbei die Garantie erlöschen lassen). Ansonsten bekommen die meisten Geräte nur ungefähr ein Update, manche gar keins.


Ich würde persönlich ebenfalls zu einem Lumia greifen. Im Sommer kommt eh Windows 10 ...  sobald auf deinem Handy das gleiche System läuft wie auf deinem PC wirst du dich vermutlich noch wohler fühlen, obwohl auch W8.1 schon angenehmer ist als Android 5 (nach meinen ausführlichen Erfahrungen).

Falls es denn nun unbedingt ein Android sein muss, würde ich das Moto G 2.Gen nehmen.  Obwohl die anderen auch nicht verkehrt sind, aber das Motorola hat echt was,  hatte es vor kurzem erst in der Hand.


----------



## Maqama (12. Mai 2015)

Drazor schrieb:


> Naja ich wollt eig. nicht mehr als 200€ ausgeben.Und das ist doch schon bisschen veraltet oder nicht?



Das LG G2 war das Flagschiff , das erst Ende 2013 auf den markt kam.
Von veraltet kann keine Rede sein.
Hardwaretechnisch ist es in allen belangen klar besser als das Moto G2, kannst du ja mal vergleichen.
Besseres Display, besserer Akku, mehr Ram, Besserer Prozessor ( Snapdragon 800) usw.

Meine Mutter hat auch das Moto G2, ist ein nettes Handy. 
Von der Verarbeitungsqualität, der Hardware und meiner Meinung auch von der Software dem LG G2 unterlegen.
Ist aber letztlich deine Entscheidnug, mir wäre es der Aufpreis alle mal Wert.


----------



## Drazor (12. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube nur das es für Windows nicht so viele Apps gibt.sonst hätte ich nichts dagegen


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Mai 2015)

Drazor schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur das es für Windows nicht so viele Apps gibt.sonst hätte ich nichts dagegen



Also ...   ich hab bisher immer alles gefunden was ich brauchte.  Der Unterschied zwischen 400 000 und 1 400 000 Apps ist hauptsächlich der ganze Schrott, der sich immer irgendwann in jedem App-Store ansammelt.


Dazu kommt als Killer-Argument, dass mit dem Release von Windows 10 im Sommer auch iOS und Android Apps auf Windows laufen werden.  
Dazu kommen dann noch die Apps, die bisher Desktop-PC-exklusiv waren.


----------



## Drazor (12. Mai 2015)

Wie geht das das IOS und Android apps laufen?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

Drazor schrieb:


> Wie geht das das IOS und Android apps laufen?



Ich vermute mal dass das intern über eine Virtualisierung geregelt wird.  

So würde man es auf einem normalen PC machen.  Und die aktuellen Handys unterscheiden sich von einem normalen PC nur noch im Betriebssystem, was Microsoft ja nun ändern wird. 

Im Detail muss man dann schauen wie gut es läuft, ich würde erwarten dass anspruchsvolle Spiele etwas weniger performant laufen. Ansonsten dürfte das aber recht problemlos gehen. 

Aktuell würde ich vermuten, dass sie dafür Hyper-V entsprechend anpassen ...  aktuell unterstützen sie offiziell nur eine handvoll Linux und BSD Distributionen,  Android brauchte bisher eine andere VM.


Der letzte interessante Punkt dürfte wohl die Meinung von Google und Apple zum Thema sein.  Ohne eine offizielle API zu den App-Stores wäre das ganze natürlich nicht praxistauglich, weshalb die Vermutung nahe liegt dass sie sich darüber  bereits geeinigt haben. 
Wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen, wie diese sich dafür bezahlen lassen, oder ob ihnen der Mehrumsatz allein ausreicht.


----------



## claster17 (13. Mai 2015)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat Microsoft nur Werkzeuge bereitgestellt, die das Portieren von Android-/iOS-Apps stark vereinfacht. Von direkter Unterstützung war nicht die Rede


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zukunftssicher ist derzeit ausschließlich Windows, da es unbeschränkt lange Updates bekommt.



Hast du dafür auch ne Quelle?



Maqama schrieb:


> Das LG G2 war das Flagschiff , das erst Ende 2013 auf den markt kam.



Leider ist LG kein Musterbeispiel was updates angeht.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat Microsoft  nur Werkzeuge bereitgestellt, die das Portieren von Android-/iOS-Apps  stark vereinfacht. Von direkter Unterstützung war nicht die Rede



Windows 10: So will Microsoft die App-Kurve kriegen

Hier  eine kleine Übersicht.  Man versucht, Apps von Apple und Android  automatisiert portieren zu können. Das bezieht sich auf alles was in C  oder C++ geschrieben wird, Java sollte sowieso ohne Probleme laufen. 

Dazu  kommt, dass es eben kein anderes System mehr ist als auf dem  Desktop-PC, weshalb fast alles was man dort machen kann auch auf dem  Handy geht.  Sprich: Du kannst alle normalen PC-Programme installieren,   und wenn Microsoft das System nicht völlig dicht macht sollten auch  Virtualisierungen irgendwie machbar sein. Da gibt es auch nach wie vor  einige Gerüchte, ich finde aber keine Aussage von MS selbst.





Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür auch ne Quelle?



Seit dem Wechseln von WP7 auf WP8 sind alle Updates für alle Geräte gekommen. Und auch Windows 10 soll auf alle WP8 Geräte kommen. 
Die aktuelle Technical Preview ist auf quasi allen Geräten. (außer dem 930 ...  aber dass das 930 W10 bekommt dürfte wohl außer Frage stehen)


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2015)

Also nichts offizielles von Microsoft wo sie sagen das alle Geräte unbeschränkt lange mit Updates versorgen.
Ergo nur Vermutungen.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also nichts offizielles von Microsoft wo sie sagen das alle Geräte unbeschränkt lange mit Updates versorgen.
> Ergo nur Vermutungen.



Im Vergleich dazu:  Google, die dir gleich sagen dass du ihnen sofort nach dem Kauf sche*ßegal bist und du keine Updates bekommst  

Mal ernsthaft,  Windows ist derzeit das einzige Betriebssystem dass so lange wie irgendwie möglich mit Updates versorgt wird.


----------



## Drazor (13. Mai 2015)

Welche vorzüge Windows auch hat ich finde einfach Android besser und nehme auch das Moto G2.
Nur noch eine Frage braucht ich überhaupt ein Folie oder braucht man das bei Gorilla Glas nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

Da scheiden sich die Geister...  Meine Handys bekommen bei jahrelanger Nutzung keinen einzigen Kratzer,  manche zertrümmern sie in wenigen Tagen. 

Das Glas an sich ist eigentlich ok,  die Frage ist nur wie du damit umgehen willst.


----------



## Drazor (13. Mai 2015)

Ich schmeiß das jetzt nicht vom Burj Khalifa aber den Alttag Test wie Hosentasche oder Sand auf dem Tisch sollte es schon überstehen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2015)

Also meine Hosentaschen haben noch keinen Bildschirm vor irgend eine Herausforderung gestellt. Und Sand auf dem Tisch schleift auch nur merkbar wenn du das Handy darüber reibst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich dazu:  Google, die dir gleich sagen dass du ihnen sofort nach dem Kauf sche*ßegal bist und du keine Updates bekommst
> 
> Mal ernsthaft,  Windows ist derzeit das einzige Betriebssystem dass so lange wie irgendwie möglich mit Updates versorgt wird.



Google Garantiert bei seinen Nexusgeräten min. 18Monate alles andere kann Google nicht steuern da dafür der Hersteller verantwortlich ist.

Apple bietet ca.4 Jahre Updates.

Jetzt zu Microsoft.
Alle 7er Phones sind liegen geblieben. 
Beim 8er habens alle auf 8.1 mitgezogen.
Mmmmhhh sind nicht wirklich viele Updates oder Referenzen wo man sieht das Windows wirklich besser ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

Das wird jetzt offtopic:



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Google Garantiert bei seinen Nexusgeräten min. 18Monate alles andere kann Google nicht steuern da dafür der Hersteller verantwortlich ist.
> 
> Apple bietet ca.4 Jahre Updates.
> 
> ...



18 Monate sind ziemlich armselig, meinst du nicht?  Nebenbei gilt das nur für Google Nexus, die meisten Geräte bekommen überhaupt keine oder nur ein bis zwei Updates. 

Apple ...  ja das ist halbwegs akzeptabel.


Keine Ahnung, bei Windows sind seit Windows 8 nach meiner Erinnerung drei große Updates gekommen, für alle Geräte.  Auch Windows 10 soll auf alle Geräte kommen.  Und mit Windows 10 soll sowieso ein kontinuierliches Update-Programm eingeführt werden, sodass auch dort weiterhin keine Einschränkungen zu erwarten sind.

Es ging hier um Zukunftssicherheit.  Und in dem Punkt tut Google sich nicht besonders hervor.


----------



## Drazor (13. Mai 2015)

Welches Handy ich nehme ist ja schon Klar ich wollte eig nur noch wissen ob das Gorrila Glas ausreicht.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Mai 2015)

Ob jetzt Gorilla Glas oder Mineralglas macht jetzt nicht so den Unterschied,letzten Endes kommt es darauf an,was du damit machst.(zb nicht wie einige Youtuber Kids das Handy aus dem 5.Stock schmeissen ,nur um irgendwas zu zeigen )
Jedes Display kann zerbrechen bzw Kratzer kriegen ^^,sollte also klar gehen.


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Mai 2015)

Eine folie ist eigentlich völlig unnötig. Kratzer kriegst du eh keine auf den Bildschirm und wenn das Handy runterfällt und kaputt geht, hilft dir eine Folie auch nichts mehr. Kauf dir ne ordentliche Schutzhülle die dir gefällt oder ein Temperglas Bildschirmschutz.(verhindert das das Display springt)


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2015)

Ich finde Schutzhüllen immer richtig ätzend ...   wenn man nicht gerade iDreck kauft, braucht man die eigentlich auch nicht.  Einen normalen Sturz vom Tisch oder sowas ist eigentlich immer eingeplant und kein Problem.


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich finde Schutzhüllen immer richtig ätzend ...   wenn man nicht gerade iDreck kauft, braucht man die eigentlich auch nicht.  Einen normalen Sturz vom Tisch oder sowas ist eigentlich immer eingeplant und kein Problem.



Bei jedem Phone kann was kaputt gehen, wenn es runterfällt. Es kann immer mal vorkommen, dass es besonders unglücklich fällt... Aber wie gesagt, wer keine Shutzhüllen mag, kauft sich einen Temperglas Protector.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2015)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Bei jedem Phone kann was kaputt gehen, wenn es runterfällt. Es kann immer mal vorkommen, dass es besonders unglücklich fällt... Aber wie gesagt, wer keine Shutzhüllen mag, kauft sich einen Temperglas Protector.



iPhone User detected !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atent123 (14. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> iPhone User detected !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum ?
Tempered Glas gibts auch beim One Plus One.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung, die meisten Handys kannst du aus der Stratosphäre stürzen lassen ohne dass ihnen was passiert ...   Oder mit LKW drüber fahren. Oder keine Ahnung was ...   Wofür zum Geier braucht man da eine Schutzhülle?  Falls die Russen kommen?


----------



## Drazor (14. Mai 2015)

Nur mal so als frage was was an dem Moto ist besser als an den Huawei oder dem Honor?
Denn die haben doch bei gleichen oder sogar niedrigen Preis bessere Hardware oder nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2015)

Die Hardware ist beim Motorola und  beim Huawei fast identisch, so wie ich das sehe. Zum Honor findet man sehr wenig ... 

Das Motorola ist allerdings das Neuste der drei und das einzige mit Android 5.


----------



## Drazor (14. Mai 2015)

Also sollte ich wegen dem Update das Moto nehmen?
Und das Honor hat Octa Core


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2015)

Das Honor hat für 200€ schon ein paar echt nette Sachen an Board, das stimmt.  Allerdings findet man dazu sonst eher wenig ...  und die Frage ist, wielange es mit Updates bekommt.   Der Hersteller hat nur ein Update auf 5.0 angekündigt, das bisher aber nicht erfolgt ist. 
Was darüber hinaus passiert steht in den Sternen.  Bisher haben sie sich da nicht übermäßig viel Arbeit gemacht, die meisten ihrer bisherigen Geräte haben keine oder nur ein Update bekommen.


----------



## Drazor (14. Mai 2015)

Also sollte man lieber Updates  nehmen als bessere Hardware?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2015)

Drazor schrieb:


> Also sollte man lieber Updates  nehmen als bessere Hardware?



Schwierig zu sagen.  Bei Android bist du aus Sicherheitsgründen auf Updates angewiesen, eines der Probleme an offenen Betriebssystemen. 

Dazu kommen natürlich funktionale Neuerungen, ob man die braucht ist eine persönliche Entscheidung.


----------



## Amon (15. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, die meisten Handys kannst du aus der Stratosphäre stürzen lassen ohne dass ihnen was passiert ...   Oder mit LKW drüber fahren. Oder keine Ahnung was ...   Wofür zum Geier braucht man da eine Schutzhülle?  Falls die Russen kommen?


Das erzähle mal meinem alten S4. Beim in die Tasche stecken aus der Hand gerutscht und zu Boden gefallen, Spiderman App direkt installiert. Das neue steckt jetzt in einer Otter Box und da kann man wirklich mit nem Auto drüber fahren.


----------



## claster17 (15. Mai 2015)

Die Chancen beim Moto G stehen deutlich besser, dass es auch Updates und Sonstiges von der Community erhält, da das Honor auf XDA anscheinend kaum von Bedeutung ist.


----------



## SilentMan22 (15. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> iPhone User detected !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niemals würde ich mir son überteuerten Dreck kaufen. -> Stolzer OnePlus One Besitzer <- (Mit Temperglas Protector )


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Chancen beim Moto G stehen deutlich besser,  dass es auch Updates und Sonstiges von der Community erhält, da das  Honor auf XDA anscheinend kaum von Bedeutung ist.



Ich hab meiner Schwester vor kurzem den kleinen Bruder, das Moto E geschenkt.  Ich war echt überrascht, für 129€ war das verdammt gut.  Das Gehäuse liegt einfach richtig gut in der Hand, da kommen die ganzen komplett flachen Geräte nicht dran. 
Auch das Upgrade auf Quadcore, LTE, Android 5 und so war zu dem Preis echt ganz brauchbar. 

Persönlich würde ich es trotzdem nicht haben wollen, aber die Moto-Serie hat seit dem bei mir einen Stein im Brett.  Falls die Windows-Android-DualBoot Handys doch nichts werden, hole ich mir vielleicht da mal ein Zweithandy. Schließlich muss man auch bei Android etwas auf dem Stand der Technik bleiben. 



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Niemals würde ich mir son überteuerten Dreck kaufen. -> Stolzer OnePlus One Besitzer <- (Mit Temperglas Protector )



Gute Wahl, das OnePlusOne war bei Release wahrscheinlich das beste Gesamtpaket dass man kaufen konnte.


----------



## Drazor (15. Mai 2015)

Also ihr seid alle der Meinung das ich mit dem Moto G bessere dran sein werde?
Denn 200€ ist für mich schon eine ordenliche Summe und wollte woll gerne das Handy ein paar Jahre nutzen.
Edit:Wie ist rebuy denn dann könnte ich mir ein besseres Handy für weniger Geld holen.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2015)

Die sind alle nur für eine Nutzung von 2 Jahren gedacht,  länger hält heute kein Handy mehr. 

Rebuy kenne ich nicht, könntest du ausprobieren. Ich hab auch schon Geräte bei ebay gekauft, wenn man skeptisch genug ist und aufpasst kann man sowas machen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2015)

Bei gebracuhten Handys(und LAptops) sollte man immer noch den Preis für einen neuen Akku einrechnen. Ansonsten spricht aber nichts dagegen.


----------



## Drazor (15. Mai 2015)

Warum ein neuer Akku?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2015)

Also ... innerhalb der besagten zwei Jahre passiert den Akkus meist noch nicht so viel.  Bei vielen Handys kannst du die sowieso *nicht offiziell* tauschen.


----------



## Drazor (15. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also ... innerhalb der besagten zwei Jahre passiert den Akkus meist noch nicht so viel.  Bei vielen Handys kannst du die sowieso *nicht offiziell* tauschen.


welches Handy wären denn gebraucht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Amon (15. Mai 2015)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen. Galaxy S4/S5, iPhone 5, HTC M8 usw.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2015)

Drazor schrieb:


> welches Handy wären denn gebraucht zu empfehlen?



Das ist jetzt eine schwierige Frage ...  

Ich weiß nicht, ob es irgenwo eine Statistik über den Verschleiß verschiedener Modelle gibt.  Ich würde mir Modelle rauspicken die mir sowieso gefallen, und gucken ob ich davon welche in gutem Zustand finde. 

Bei Android basierten Handys sollte man vielleicht auch einen Blick darauf werfen, wie es denn mit dem Support vom Hersteller aussieht.


----------



## Drazor (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt 250€ zur Verfügung was haltet ihr vom Huawei P8 lite?


----------



## Kinguin (16. Mai 2015)

In der Preisklasse um 250€ herum die üblichen Verdächtigen zB LG G2,Xperia Z1 Compact oder das Moto G2
Absolute Zukunftssicherheit hast du bei Handys nicht, aber als Ottonormalkunde ist es eigentlich egal.
Würde in deinem Falle aber einfach das MotoG2 empfehlen, ist ein sehr beliebtes Alltagssmartphone.

PS: gebraucht ist für mich so eine Sache, kann man machen, aber wirklich viel sparen gegenüber einem Neuhandy tut man nicht.


----------



## Drazor (16. Mai 2015)

Und was ist mit dem P8 Lite?
Das LG G2 erscheint mir aber doch jetzt sehr  gut denn es hat Full HD und einen Snapdragon 800 also wenn das nicht zukunftssicher ist


----------



## ich656 (16. Mai 2015)

Wenn es ok ist dann frag ich euch auch gleich mal nach ner Empfehlung. 
Ich brauch auch ein neues Handy. Bin mir aber nicht Sicher ob das Samsung Galaxy S6, Samsung Note 4 oder Sony Xperia Z3. Ich Tendiere Eher zum Note 4. 

Lange Akku Laufzeit bei viel spielen, Surfen und sonstigen sind mir wichtig. Auch eine gute Kamera und dass es schnell ist.


----------



## Drazor (16. Mai 2015)

ich656 schrieb:


> Wenn es ok ist dann frag ich euch auch gleich mal nach ner Empfehlung.
> Ich brauch auch ein neues Handy. Bin mir aber nicht Sicher ob das Samsung Galaxy S6, Samsung Note 4 oder Sony Xperia Z3. Ich Tendiere Eher zum Note 4.
> 
> Lange Akku Laufzeit bei viel spielen, Surfen und sonstigen sind mir wichtig. Auch eine gute Kamera und dass es schnell ist.


Du hättest aber auch einen anderen Thread machen können


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Mai 2015)

Habe hier noch ein Xperia Z (erstes Z nicht Z1) herumliegen, könnte ich im Marktplatz einstellen falls du es willst, läuft auch noch Super. Habe nur gewechselt weil ich wieder Nokia wollte und Windows ausprobieren.  
Aber wenn du etwas hochwertiges willst, zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung, machst du mit der Xperia Reihe und besonders mit der Z-Serie von Sony nichts verkehrt. Das einzige was ich da als Negativ Punkt bemängeln kann, der fest verbaute Akku. Ich bin wenig Nutzer mir ist das egal aber wenn man den Akku so stark beansprucht das der täglich!!! geladen werden muss dann würde ich über einen Akku den du selber wechseln kannst nachdenken.
Übrigens, Smartphone-Akkus kosten zwischen 10 und 30€, der Witz dabei, wenn du den Akku nach der Garantie wechseln musst zahlst du mehr.

Aber das Akkuproblem betrifft nur Nutzer die ihr Smartphone täglich laden müssen ansonsten hält der locker ein Jahrzehnt bis er den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (17. Mai 2015)

ich656 schrieb:


> Wenn es ok ist dann frag ich euch auch gleich mal nach ner Empfehlung.
> Ich brauch auch ein neues Handy. Bin mir aber nicht Sicher ob das Samsung Galaxy S6, Samsung Note 4 oder Sony Xperia Z3. Ich Tendiere Eher zum Note 4.
> 
> Lange Akku Laufzeit bei viel spielen, Surfen und sonstigen sind mir wichtig. Auch eine gute Kamera und dass es schnell ist.




Kann dir das Note 4 nur ans Herz legen, habe es seit 3 Wochen und bin mehr als zufrieden


----------



## ich656 (17. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem letzten Handy (Samsung Galaxy S2 mit größerem Akku) musste ich den Akku jeden Tag aufladen. 
@oldsqlCrazy: Wie lange hebt bei dir der Akku bei welcher Nutzung?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, alle aktuellen Handys müssen täglich geladen werden, wenn man sie auch nutzt ...


----------



## Drazor (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hole mir das LG G2 Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------

